# HOW TO FIT SW02 ONTO A U2?



## jmy808 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have an SW02 switch on my M2 and was wondering, anyway to get it to work on my U2? any advice I could get is greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Jay

edit: Mods, I believe that I have selected the wrong forum for this post. My bad, I apologize. Tku. j


----------



## Archangel (Apr 27, 2006)

I've read that several people tried and it was no go, so i don't recommend you get too excited over the possibility.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Apr 27, 2006)

Jay-

Just screw it on. Should work fine, although it might look a little odd on the U2, IMO. At least mine works fine on my U2.

If you want a more rugged switch for your U2, the Z49 also will work and is black. A nice heavy duty Millennium series switch.

Mark


----------



## jmy808 (Apr 27, 2006)

Archangel,
Dang it, results were the same as you said, no go.

Flash_Gorden,
See above.

I just thought that there was something more that I could do to get it to work for me nevermind that it looks odd.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Archangel (Apr 27, 2006)

It's a shame the z49 isn't HA. Who's the genius who decided to make the black version Type II?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Apr 27, 2006)

If an SW02 will not work on your particular U2, chances are a Z49 will not work. The internals are the same.

Biggest question is, why will these switches work perfectly on some U2's and not at all on others.

The SW02, Z48 and Z49 work on my U2. There must be a difference between runs of the U2 that cause this. If we could determine what this is, it might save people from spending a lot of $$ on tailcaps that just won't work.

My U2 that works is #A05510. It does not have the plastic liner in the battery tube. If yours is newer and has the plastic liner, I wonder if that could be the problem.

Mark


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 27, 2006)

My two SW02 caps won't fit on either of my U2s. They aren't black anyway.

I guess the Z49 is HAII because all the other SF C-Series parts are HAII, too?

bernie

EDIT: in response to Flash: the Z48 works on both my U2s while the SW02 won't. :thinking:


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Apr 27, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> My two SW02 caps won't fit on either of my U2s. They aren't black anyway.



Hi Bernie-

Can I assume that when you say your SW02s won't fit on your U2's that they in fact physically will fit, but just do not work?

However, your Z48 will work on both. This lack of consistency that we are experiencing with our lights is somewhat baffling. We all assume that there is pretty good precision on these parts and flashlight bodies.

I still think that there might be some difference in runs of U2's. Do either or both of yours have the plastic tube insert?

Mark


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes, sorry for the unprecise wording. The SW02s physically fit but won't work whereas the Z48 will work. The G2's tailcap will work, and the SW01 does not even fit physically, and neither will the Z41.

Both of my U2s have the new body, but my third U2 (now with my brother) was a very early model without the sleeve and couldn't even accept the Z48. I did not have a SW02 to test at the time it was still in my possession.

bernie


----------



## jmy808 (Apr 27, 2006)

I own the older/original version of U2 and although the SW02 screws onto it nicely- it will not play nicely.
Again, DANG IT! heheheh
Rgds,
Jay


----------



## Hoghead (Apr 27, 2006)

Just to add a little to this thread, I tried a few different tailcaps on my U2 to see what works.

Z21 closed end tail cap with ring, doesn't fit because it won't screw all the way down.

Z41HA won't fit because it won't screw all the way down.

SW02 fits but won't work.

Z48 fits and works. It needs to be pretty tight to work.

Z49 fits and works. It needs to be pretty tight to work.

Z58 fits and works. This tailcap works and feels great on a L6, but when I put it on the U2 it felt kind of mushy. It seems like there is more play in the threads or maybe more clearance in the tail of the U2 than there was with the L6.

The fact that the Z48 and Z49 had to be really tight to work on the U2 makes me wonder if the SW02 could be tightened down more if it would work too. Maybe a spacer that was the size of the botton of the U2 would do the trick.

edit: my U2 does not have the plastic sleeve.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Apr 27, 2006)

I google imaged the u2 and found a picture of a u2 with a black haIII swo2 tailcap on it.


----------



## oldgrandpajack (Apr 28, 2006)

I tried three SW02's, and one didn't work intially. That one was purchased used, on Ebay, and had a lot of use. One fin inside was flat, and I raised it slightly, and now it works fine with the U2.

Could be, Surefire has made a change with the U2 Body, or the latest batch of SW02's, but I sure don't know. Two of my SW02's are a couple of years old, at least. The one I puchased on Ebay although beat up, may be newer. My U2 is the newer version, with "three rounded sides", and the plastic insert.

I was able to compare the fins on the old SW02's, with the beat up Ebay SW02, and determined what the problem was.

The internals of the Z48, Z49, and SW02 are the same, if I remember correctly.

oldgrandpajack

*EDIT:* Another factor could be the thickness of the plastic part, which holds the pocket clip in place.


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 28, 2006)

So ... a kingdom for a black HA SW02 that works on a U2 ...


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Apr 28, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> So ... a kingdom for a black HA SW02 that works on a U2 ...



Something like this?







From a Japanese website, written in Japanese, so I can't find out any more info. Looks pretty neat though.

Mark


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 29, 2006)

OOohhhh yes! oo: 
Something *exactly* like this!
Where can we get this one? 
bk


----------



## jmy808 (Apr 29, 2006)

OOOOOOhhh,My kingdom for a horse- er, SW02 that enables the U2 to function at a click. 

Yes Kiessling, my kingdom. Except, I don't have a kingdom.
So I will have to do a little adjusting of the internals on this switch in my hand right now and hope that I don't break it. 

Thanks oldgrandpajack, you have inspired me enough that I will experiment with the tab(s). Question > Must I take the switch apart to do this? 

Hoghead, Likewise thank you for the added info.

Okay, here goes, wish me luck?

Thank you for all of your comments, I am determined to fit a SW02 switch onto my U2. Don't know rightly WHY, but know that I want to.

Best regards,
Jay


----------



## oldgrandpajack (Apr 29, 2006)

jmy808 said:


> I will experiment with the tab(s). Question > Must I take the switch apart to do this?
> Best regards,
> Jay





Hi Jay:

Don't take the switch apart. I used my narrow blade on my jackknife. Not ideal, but all I had to work with. Probably have something better in the basement, but I don't do basements very well anymore. Be very careful. You only need to lift the tab up a hair.

oldgrandpajack


----------



## Miciobigio (Apr 29, 2006)

More info on that switch ( SW02 Black ) pleeeeeese !

My U2 needs it bad !

It is possible to do a GB ????   :candle:

Can some users located in Japan help us ?


----------



## Miciobigio (Apr 29, 2006)

From Size15 's Web-Site :

is this the Z49 ?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Apr 29, 2006)

Miciobigio said:


> From Size15 's Web-Site :is this the Z49 ?



Yes that is a Z49, which is black Type II and not HA III. It is a glossier finish than the HA black on the U2, but still looks pretty good.

Here is the website where the black SW02 appeared. We will need help from a Japanese or Japanese speaking/reading member to possibly find out anything more.

Flashlight-Fan 

Mark


----------



## Miciobigio (Apr 29, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> So ... a kingdom for a black HA SW02 that works on a U2 ...


 
.... or .... a kingdom for a SFU2 NAT-HA3 that works with a SW02


----------



## Size15's (Apr 29, 2006)

AFAIK the U2 proto-types were in HA rather than Black HA.
The one I got to try out did not accept any other TailCap that I recall.


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 29, 2006)

IIRC flashlight-fan is made by member "Bon", but I could be wrong, and I haven't seem him around for some years now ...

I WANT that black SW02 !!!!!
IN for teh GB ... if we can find it!

bernie


EDIT: hey Al, yur pic causes scrolling on my tiny little monitor at work ...l


----------



## Size15's (Apr 29, 2006)

You need a larger monitor then! :touche:
And go home! It's the weekend!! 

Happy now I've thumbnailed the photo? :scowl:


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah yeah ... make fun of a poor working man :sick2: . I am on my typical 28 hour shift right now ... and the least of my problems is the monitor 
I hate my job.

But now that we have your attention Al ... any idea where we can source this black SW02 in sufficient quantity? I guess a HAIII Z49 in black would do the trick, too, although the SW02 is quite cooler  ??

bernie


----------



## Size15's (Apr 29, 2006)

I've no idea - This thread is the first time I've ever heard tell of such a thing...


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 29, 2006)

Al, there was a time when you knew *everything* about SF ... :nana:
Thanx for the thumbnail, although it is a bit on the small side ...

Any one got any idea about the HABK SW02?


----------



## Size15's (Apr 29, 2006)

Too much happening to keep track of it all, even if I had to!

Al


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 29, 2006)

I can assure you it is confusing. My U2 works with the bigger C series parts including the SW02. I’d show a picture of my SW02 switch but my friend wanted to try it out on his light. The best I can do is to show you my U2 light with the Z49 switch.

Did the U2 change or did the switches change? I have an ancient U2, A00746. Could the early model U2 bodies have been changed to the point that the C-series tail caps do not work? Or could the C-series tail caps have been changed and they don’t work with the U2?

I’ve always like the two-tone effect of using different parts. I think the U2 looks classy using a natural color tail cap like the SW02 or the Z49.


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 29, 2006)

One of my U2s is a very ancient one and never worked even with the Z48 cap. :thinking:
bernie


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 29, 2006)

Does Surefire have separate machines making the same parts? Or do they have separate factories making the same parts? Does anyone know where the Surefire factory is?

There does seem to be confusing variations in parts. Sometimes the parts fit and other time no such luck.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 29, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Does Surefire have separate machines making the same parts?



The parts are made by CNC mult-axis lathes at their turning centre. 




TrueBlue said:


> Or do they have separate factories making the same parts?


I understand that SureFire relocated it's turning centre across town from it's HQ & asssembly/shipping facilities because they needed more space.



TrueBlue said:


> Does anyone know where the Surefire factory is?


Fountain Valley, Southern California, United States of America.



TrueBlue said:


> There does seem to be confusing variations in parts. Sometimes the parts fit and other time no such luck.


Well I guess that since the SW02/Z48/Z49 was not designed for the U2, and not intended for it, SureFire likely did not feel the need to ensure that it did function on the U2. If it is an issue with the plastic surround of the PocketClip then since this is a moulded plastic component, hand assembled there is more variation compared to a component that is machined.

Al


----------



## nzgunnie (Apr 29, 2006)

Archangel said:


> It's a shame the z49 isn't HA. Who's the genius who decided to make the black version Type II?



Probably the same genius that decided they go with the 6P, 9P, Z2 and other type II flashlights!


----------



## Archangel (Apr 30, 2006)

I thought all of SureFire's metal torches were HA. Shows you what i know.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 3, 2006)

Perhaps there were more then on lathe cutting the bodies of the U2? Maybe one lathe was programmed different from the others. It could have been that some of the U2 lights were accidentally made with C-series threads. When the mistake was found then it was quietly changed to the proper build. I know this is all supposition and has absolute no basis in fact. I seriously doubt we will ever know the truth as to why some U2 lights will use C-series tail caps. Only people higher up on the ‘need to know’ ladder would be able to answer the mystery. It would be a crapshoot to know if you had a lucky U2. If you have a friend with a C-series tail cap then they could try it on your light.

My U2 is one of the lucky few; it accepts the C-series tail cap.


----------



## Archangel (May 3, 2006)

Too bad i didn't know about this last friday; could've checked mine out.


----------



## jmy808 (May 9, 2006)

Well, thanks to the many tips I received, it now lights with the SW02 switch (my U2). I added a thin washer between body and switch (1/32").
*clik, light*.
Thanks all. Still, I would rather have had it light up w/o the washer. Oh well, can't win 'em all.
Regards,
Jay


----------

